# The forever moving chair of Pool Parc Asylum



## Mars Lander (Apr 20, 2012)

Gif homage and video to the famous Pool Parc chair







Youtube short animation ...here


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha ha! Cool anaimation!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

ha ha!! thats ace!!


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 20, 2012)

Gets a bit boring after 10 minutes tho!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha love this


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent - and I havent even seen this chair yet! I hope when I do it's still going...


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 20, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Excellent - and I havent even seen this chair yet! I hope when I do it's still going...



thanks , it was still running about all over the shop when i left , just jump on, next stop the roof haha


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha love it!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 26, 2012)

This is amazing! Listen to "twist and shout" while watching it!


----------



## krela (Apr 26, 2012)

Strangely hypnotic...


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 26, 2012)

lol..i always look on Pool Parc reports to see which room it has been moved into...


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 26, 2012)

works awesome if you play the right music synchronized to it !!


----------

